#  CCD-

## demon

!      http://www.cqham.ru/ant_ccd.htm  ,   ?    ?  :Rolling Eyes:  
____________________  __
, RN6LDM

----------


## RW4HRE

" 404

    ,   ,
    ,    ."

----------


## K6VHF

! !

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.        -  UA3Q..   .     ,  ...

----------


## R7WA

14170    4Z5KA,  , -       .

----------


## ra3poy

80   ,    ,    40  80,   ,  , -

----------


## Vic1

,          ,      73! Vic. RD3AV.

,  ,   cqmrk.ru.  RD3AV

----------


## ra3poy

> CCD  -  .     40 .    -   .
>  2 ,    .
> 1.         ,      .
> 2.  CCD     .           .


    ,        .         -      , -   25-28  -   140 ,-         .,  ? ?   ,  .   CCD,     , ,      40  80,       ,  ,        ,

----------


## ra3poy

2 ,        ,    -,       ,    ,  -          -,     http://cqmrk.ru/articles/111.html

----------


## Aleks121

http://6p3s.ru/ccd.php

----------


## UR7IF

80    .     .      , .       9-    .   ,      ,  D + 45!!!         .     -81,   .     6 .     .      50     , -        .               .  !   ,              , -            ,     ..          ,.        .         .     ..

----------


## uu5jlw

.  ,    ()        .        1.5-2 .       .

----------


## Gena-lab

> .         .     ..


        ,     ...   ,     ""       .  :Wink: 
  -        ,    -       .     (  )   -   ,       .      ,    ,         ,   ,    --,    !  :Smile:         ,    ? ,       ,    ...      ,   "",      .
    ,   ()  ,   ,   ...      .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Gena-lab

> -       ,       ,   , -   .


 "",     ...
    -      ,     ...    ?  - ...  ::::  
  -    ...  :Crazy:

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## HAZ

> ,     10  1,         .


         ,     .    50- ,     .    -   ...

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,    ,         ,


   , ,   ,      .

----------


## RV3MP

> 


  CCD, ,   .
  "CCDEH".
  -   ..   . :::: 
  ...  ...

----------

UY1IF, melan

----------


## RV3MP

> .     ,    .


 ,  . :::: "","   9 "," "," ","  "....
, ,...  .
    ,.  ..   ""...

----------


## RZ6FE

> 14170    4Z5KA,  , -       .


 ,  C !!!  -     CCD
!   , ,  !

----------


## 3

> ..    ..


      -2 
 :Smile:

----------

UY1IF

----------


## ru9tr

-    ""  ...

----------


## Terminal

...
   .

  : , ,  -    .      ..

----------

Bratelly, ES1BA

----------


## RZ6FE

> !      http://www.cqham.ru/ant_ccd.htm  ,   ?    ?


   - !     !

*  5 ():*




> PS PS: ""     1  (),        -   MMANA


 ,    ""  ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> ...
>    .
>   : , ,  -    .      ..


...       !    - !

*  6 ():*




> ...
>    .
>   : , ,  -    .      ..


...       !    - !




> RZ6FE
> 
> 
>                 ,    ""  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...,   
> ...


 



> RZ6FE
> 
> 
>                 ,    ""  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...,   
> ...


    -      ?     ...

   ,       CCD!

----------

UT4UHG

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> -2


    :-)  200 - 400       :Sad:

----------


## UN8FR

,      :Smile:

----------


## R6CW_Alex

220     .  220  .

----------

lamobot,

----------


## R6CW_Alex

:-)  1.    ? 2.    ,   . 3.   ? 4.      ?

----------


## 3

> ..    ..


   ,      :Smile: 
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,


  !  - !

----------


## Espresso

> ,


     1206  100  1.  ,  10

----------


## Nick UA3TW

-   CCD  ?     .   -    .     ,      ,     ,   .    ,        .   ,         ,   ,      ,       ,   .   ,   ,  .   ,    ,    ,         ,  -.

----------

UN8FR

----------


## ua4wi

> -


...,  !
...,      (CCD)
...          ( L  )
...        "" ,   ""        ""  .
...         L  ,     ()        
... ,    ,     .
...    ,       ()    

( )

----------

ua1nan

----------


## UN8FR

> CCD   20-,  .


   ?

----------


## ES1BA

> ,


A    IV    ?

----------


## ru9tr

> -   CCD  ?     .   -    .     ,      ,     ,   .    ,        .   ,         ,   ,      ,       ,   .   ,   ,  .   ,    ,    ,         ,  -.


C    -    ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> C    -    ,    .


    .

----------


## ua4wi

> UA4WI : "...,      (CCD)"
>      ,  .      70      ,       .   ,         -        .
>   !



...,  
...       ,     :Smile: ),    
...      ,      :Smile: )
...   
...,             - ,            ,       ()
...  ,    ()         

...,    -  
...    :Smile: 
...          ,    (    ,   "")    ()    (100 )             ,          .
...  ,         ,       ...

----------


## ua4wi

> ,  "" -    ,   ,  .        ,    - .
> (       )


...,  !
...
... ,        ,      
...    (),     :Smile:

----------


## Nick UA3TW

.      ,   ,   - .       ,   .
http://ens.tpu.ru/POSOBIE_FIS_KUSN/%...D0%B0/05-3.htm
 .    .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

.     ,   ?    .              1/3 .   ,      , "" .      ,  .           80,      80  - 0,5 .   ,   ,     ,     0.16   .   .  ,         80 ,        80  .    ,    -   .      .   CCD    ,  . ,     ,  ,  .   ,    .       ,  ,    .   ,      .

----------


## bort.56

> 220  .


R6CW_Alex,     -3  241+-3 350.-,         ?  - ...  ,    ,   .7+-.

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## bort.56

> ,  .


, ,  .     ""       !    42   ,  ,     3-4-     ,               241. :Embarassed:   :!: .  CCD   7,1   268 ,  -  Ladder Line 450   . .  ,   ,  50  450 .

----------


## Nick UA3TW

81,    ,         ,    .       9 ,    81 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nick UA3TW

,    . :Smile:

----------

bort.56

----------


## markel

*3*,      3,58 ?
         CCD ?
 "  "  GP    7-8      4 .

----------

markel

----------


## Aleks121

> 


http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-45.htm

----------


## markel

> ,    .


         .
:   ,   .
  . 
 :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

bort.56, markel, Mayor, R6CW_Alex, ua4sjb, UN8FR, uu2932, UV5EVY, Valery Gusarov,

----------


## Valery12

> ,      CCD


,      ?
  "".

----------


## Valery12

> 


   .
    .

    ,        :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ,


 ,          :Smile: 
    ,  .      ,   - ""   .

        .
     ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> 


,  .

        CCD ?
,        10   100.
     .

  ,          :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> 14,1   1   100,


, .

   "".
,       .    26 .
 ?

----------


## bort.56

> .
> ,       .    26 .
>  ?


 , .     http://6p3s.ru/ccd.php ,  . ,        "" :Razz: .

----------


## Mayor

> ...
>  ,   ,        
> (     CCD        )


  :"        .  "

----------


## Valery12

> , 26   ,     -


.
 .

            .
    .

----------


## Valery12

> ,            .


 .

    ,   . * !*
  " "    .
       .

    ""    ,      ,    .

----------


## Valery12

> :"


  "".
  .

    .   ""      .
    .
   "" ?  :Smile:

----------


## EW1CL

,     .
  CCD     -    .
   -     ,     .  ..
  ,    ,          (   ).
  ,                CCD,      ?

----------

-  CCD     .
  . 
(    , ).
      (-),       ,         - ,   ! :Laughing:

----------

Valery Gusarov

----------


## EW1CL

> ,     .


        .      ( ),    ().
       ,   ,       .
      ,   90%    ,    3     DX. :Super:

----------


## EW1CL

> ,    ()


  . CCD        .           100-200   ,             .
              ,      ,         .

----------


## EW1CL

,       .         .
    .
       (   -  ),    (   ).
       (1-6,100-200   ).
    NEC for MMANA,   MMANA      .

----------


## nickola

4Z5KA  .  .

----------


## UN8FR

, .

----------


## Mayor

> ...    , ...(   )


 "  !" (   )...   " ...".  ... ...  ..     ...  CCD!        1408,  ...

----------


## Valery12

> "


,  .....,     .
   ....  :Smile:

----------


## Valery12

> ...


.
 ,      .

----------

Valery12

----------


## Valery12

> ,   ,             ,    .


   .

----------


## Valery12

> .


, .

*  10 ():*




> 


     .

         .
,      ,        .
(      )

----------


## Valery12

> .


  .
             .
(, ,    )

  -   .
 ,   .

----------


## Gena-lab

-   (  ),    CCD .      ,     ,    200-300.     ,   ,   ,   ,   ,      .  ,       . ,  ,   ,   ""    .

----------


## UN8FR

-   .       :Smile: 
    ,  .

PS: *Gena-lab*,    . : Pony Express.        3 !
 700 ,    :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,     .
>   CCD     -    .
>    -     ,     .  ..
>   ,    ,          (   ).


  - !     ,    .      ,      .

----------


## Oleg-1

US4MDT  ,   80,40,20 .  .     -.

----------


## Valery12

> 


  :Smile:

----------


## Mayor

> ,      .    .         .


     ...       ...  ...        ,        ...   ...

----------


## Mayor

> ...       ...  ..
> 
>     .
>  ...  :(


 ,  CCD ..., ,    ,  :" ,  ,  -,  ...".  ,     ...

----------


## Gena-lab

> .....   -    .  7 ,   .


   -      -   ,    ,       ,   .....    ,      ,   ....  :Smile:

----------

CCD-  48  85  "-"    390 .     100 .     WPX,  ,  .   .       .      7   28 .      28  QRP (Ekecraft KX3). , ,  .       .  -    9,5     BL-2  Elecraft.       1,0.  14  APAK-EL TM       1         1,5     1:1   1,3   1:4. ,        7,5     1,0         .     ,  ,    -    " "       R     .
 :Rolling Eyes:          ().

----------

UN8FR, UR5VFT, UT4UHG, 3,  12701

----------

UN8FR

----------


## .

> , !   
>     . 
>           .
>    CCD      .


 ,   ?          ,     .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,     .      14     D. 
  ?
   ,   ? 



*  24 ():*

    .   CCD  . ,      .

----------


## RZ6FE

> 7     250 ,    D 480


,             "" D:

 




> "" CCD   ,         ,  ,     .


  -        ?

----------

Bratelly, RZ6FE, UA7C

----------

> -        ?


   2001,       , ,   ,  ,   ""    .   http://www.cqham.ru/ant_ccd.htm   .
  .




> ,         ?


    -   ,     :Wink:

----------

RZ6FE

----------

-   "" .   " ",       ... 
  -  ""  - CCD  ...

----------


## U T

!        .   .
   .   -    .     30    350  ( +/- ) .    ,        .     . 
  :     D .   -. ? .  .  -      10-20 .    :    . 
 ?

----------

U T

----------

> -  :


    .
 , ,   ,      CCD  http://ur6ec.at.ua/publ/ccd_antenna_...rojka/2-1-0-30
   ...
     MMANA.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,   "" -  . 
> , ,           CCD - ,  .


 .    7,05  ( )      14,15 -  Z = 3274.14-j2693.68      0.18+j0.15 
D        Z =2207.75+j1467.76       0.31-j0.21 , ..  .
  7,05    *11.68-j3.52*    D *0.20+j2.02* 
          .  :  ,  .   .

----------


## RZ6FE

*Vlad UR 4 III*, CCD 21.maa  21 ..maa -   .



> *  7,05    11.68-j3.52    D 0.20+j2.02 
> *          .  :  ,  .   .


1. *     :
*CCD   - CCD        ... 

2.  ,   -     ?  :::: 

3.  ,  ,   ...    ...

----------

Bratelly

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## RZ6FE

> MMANA     #162.


 .   . CCD ""        (  )   ""    12  (2 ) -      ...
  -  "CCD"        (http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1263817),      -    ""  .    :

1/2 L  -  "CCD" (2 ) - 

  -  CCD    -  ,      ,    -      .

----------


## RZ6FE

> CCD (  ,    ) 9 .*(?)*


 ...   . .

----------

> . .


,  , .
  CCD  , .   ,   .   .
.   ...     ,  MMANA... :Smile:

----------


## RZ6FE

> ...


     " " (  )      CCD :

----------


## U T

> CCD


 !!!!!         "  ". 
   :        -  ""  "".    -     .  . . 
      .   50  75 ...        .   - ?   ....    . , ,  .

----------


## U T

> 


! 
  ,   -  ,  !   20-         . , . 30   = 350-400 (   /).       ( 80)    .    ,      . 
   :  1- .   ,   30- .    300 .      -  ?   CCD.... 
    . , , .   200  . (     )

!  !!!!  , , .  -      :   ? (    .  -. )

----------

U T

----------


## RZ6FE

> ? (    .  -. )





> . , ,  .


     ,   ,     .



> - ?   ....

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

-     ?

----------

> ...     ,  MMANA


  :Super: .  MMANA,   , . 
    (   ) -     .      .
         .       (,   -   -  UR0GT ),    ""    ,      .
,         , ,    7 ...    ""   (  )...
    -  :Smile: ...     25 (!),    ...
     "".        20,9 -   IV -     -     -  -   . 
, , ,      "" ,   -  ...
  ""    :Smile:

----------

Filin-2000, RZ6FE

----------


## twskm

:    D-  ,   LW.    -.
   ,   D.

----------

RX4HX

----------


## ra6foo

> -   .





> .





> .


 
 ,   , 




> ,    ...


...   ,    .

----------


## ur7cq

, - 2- CCD  80- ?    ,  ,     ,  ,       ,     2 .V

----------


## UR7TU

RH4HX,    ,       5 ,   .      "",     ,    ...    5  -    .      ,      2  -   ,       .  ""     ""  3,7 .,    6   .  7  5 .     5    9-12   ?  :Smile:

----------


## RA1WU

160   CCD?

----------

RA1WU

----------


## RX4HX

> 5    9-12


     .     -    5     ? 
   -              .

----------

RX4HX

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

"   "             ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Vlad UR 4 III*, 


> "   "               ?


       ,    45  RZ6FE   ..  ""  .

----------


## ra3qdp

CCD-      ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Mayor*,  ,     ,   "",     ,    .

----------


## ur7cq

> LC-


 ,              ....    ,           ,      ?
 ,   ,   CCD ,     .V

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


  -    -         (,     ),
      " "   ?

----------


## Mayor

> ...      " "   ?


 :Razz:  "     ?"


 "",     :




> _   ?
> _
>     ""    ....


  - "       5 "" "

 CCD  160      "". :Smile:  ,     .     "   ".     "".  :Razz:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> CCD  160


 ?    ?  .            .  ,     ""   .    !
       ,               "" .

                . ""   !

   , ,         .  ,        . ""  !  :Razz: .    ,      !  ...

    .

----------


## Mayor

> - "   "  ** .


 :Razz:    -  **  **, "" ,   .       ""  ?  :Smile:

----------


## ra3qdp

-  -  , -  -  .      ,   -  .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ra3qdp*,    "",   ,    (   ,     (    :(),    ,     ,   (.. ).
:   " ", ,         :(.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UR5LAM*, 


> .


    (   ),       ,     4Z5KA (  ),    14.150...170  3 . .   " ",    .   ""    ,   " " ""      ,        ,      ,   ,         , ,    ,    ,   ,     ( ),    (    )       ,     .
: --!      .
2:         1 ,    ,       (    ,     145  430).
3:    ,    ,    (  ,          ).     / " ",  " "      .     ,    ( ,  ),           .

----------


## Mayor

.  -  ,       ?     .  ,          ?  :Razz:   160    - " ".

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


       . 
  ,      ::::

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


    .   ,     .

----------


## UR5LAM

,   .  :Smile:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ur7cq*,  ""   ( ),   ,   20,      5-  W3DZZ,       ,     :(  :Smile: .
  100500       ( ),  ,          (  , ,   ..   ),   .     ,   " ".

----------


## ua3rmb

> .   ,     .


 .  ,  ,    .   -      /   ?  :::: 




> W3DZZ


     ?

----------


## ur7cq

> ?


   ,  -  "", .  :Razz: 
-     W3DZZ,        ,    ,   80   .V,    ,      (    16  ),      D (    33).

----------


## ur7cq

> .


,  , ,   .     ,  ,  20    ,    -,       .     ,          .  ,   1:1   CCD 4:1 .        .    -.
  ,    ,    -  ,    ,              .                    ,         . 
   .
       .   ""   KC901S+
,  CCD    ,   ,  .V ?  CCD     .V    + 2  ,      .
  ,     ?  ,     ,  .   .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ur7cq*,  ,  ?      ,        .   ,  , , ,  ""     ,  .   ,   ..,    ,     ,       ,       .
: ,   ,      ,      .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ur7cq*,       ,    .     ,   223, ,     ,     .       ,    .   .1      , 51  47 ,   .       ,   ,    .    ,    ,       ,     .

----------

ur7cq

----------


## ur7cq

.
  :
1. " " (  ,       ,     ).     ,   .
2.  ,  .V,    ,    ,    ,       ,       .
    . 

 .

----------

R7LC, RA1WU, RX4HX, UR5LAM, ,  12701

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ur7cq*, ""        .

*  7 ():*

*UA4NE*,    (   ),               ,     .  .    "".

*  7 ():*

*UA4NE*, 


> ,         40  20  ,    .    ,      .


         .   " "        "" ,  " ".

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA4NE

> ,      .


   .   UA4WI CCD        ,    ,    .     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> -     ,       ,      .





> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...6&d=1388815761 , ,


! ,     "  ,  ....".     !





> ,    ,


 ,     ?

----------


## UA0YAS

-      1 .      ?

----------


## ur7cq

> -      1 .      ?


        CCD   ANA =1 ,   ,    , 33  ,  .    ,       .

   ,    ,   .





> ?

----------


## vadim_d

> "  ,  ....".     !


    "  ":



         ,     ""  " "  :Smile: . ,        ,     ,      



> ?


      ,       (     )   ,   ,      .    -   :Smile:  (    ,     )

----------

UR5ZQV, Vlad UR 4 III

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  *D   ,      .V,*         ,     .,     *          ,* ?  ,       ,   ,  ,      ,    .
>   ,   ,  " ",    (  " ")   CCD  ?


,  -   . -,     .  ,           .   ,     . 

 15     .                  "/",     .

       .     ""    .

    :      - ?
     .      ,      , /  .       . ..       ,        .    . ,     .   D  ,    .      .     .   ,     .    ,        .    .

   .   -     .   "" .  ?
 ,     (),    ,   ,             .   , , 1      ,        .      .         .          ,       .  ..    ...
,    ,        .

      D    ? ,   ""      ,   D          *   .*          ,     (     !)    .


 .     20 .,  14,15 ,    ,   10 ,        .
     1000   .  1000        .    100            .         -   20 .   ,     .    ,       .
  , .  ,  .

   .              .         ,    .  D      ,     .              .    ,   .
    ?         (),       .
 , ,   !       !

----------


## ur7cq

, , .     EH ,    ,        .      33,    , .
  ,       (        ),        D,         0.5 ,           +30 (   200-300),           ,        .
  ,      D .       , ,      ,    W3DZZ, ,  . 
  ? 
,   UR5ZQV, ,          . ,     ?      ,   ,        .

*  8 ():*

 ,    ,   ,    ,  .V      - ,      ,  ,  CCD ,           ? 
 .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ur7cq

"" ,   .  ,      CCD      2  ,   .V .        /.

----------


## UR7TU

,     ...  ,    ,     ... ,     ,      ?  ,     ? ,  -  ...         : -" ,       0,1, 1, 2, 3, ... ( )  IV,    ,    ,  CCD".  :Smile:   ,       .  :Smile:           ?

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## ur7cq

> " ,       0,1, 1, 2, 3, ... ( )  IV,    ,    ,  CCD"


     ?  ,     ,  .  :Razz:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ?


",    - !" ().  !   -        NA!
,  ...

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


   ,   ,            ,        ,      .    , , ,    ( Adam McDonald N1GX,   -)     :Smile:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ur7cq

> -    ,           .


       ,     /.   ,      CCD        .V,   ,  ,     2 .  ,   ,        ,  .V?





> ,     20    .     .


           39  66    ,    ,     ,  - .

----------

ur7cq

----------


## Alter Ego

.         .          .

----------


## UR5ZQV

* UR7TU*, 


> .


 ,    "" ,   / (      . ) ,    ,     ,      ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ""


   ,   ,        ,   ,     .          ,    IV,      .             ,    ,               :Smile:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ic271*,      ( ,      10,     . 30 ),  3     5-  ( ,    ).    ,     ,    , ,    ,   ""    ,   ,       .
:       ,          ,      ,   ,    , ,   2 ,    .,   " "   ,    ,     .  ,  ,  ""  6  ,  ,      ,  160 80     ,       3  :Smile: .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ic271*,   ,    ,  ,   .        " ",       .

----------


## 3

> -


  :Smile: 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post928964

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ur7cq

> ,   .        " ",       .


       ,             ? 
  ,   ,   ,   .
     ""    CCD   ,   .          .V. 
  D ,           , ,     ,    500,  ,    +   . 
    ,  - .

----------

R7LC

----------


## vadim_d

> -,  ,  ,   ...


    CCD:     .   ,   ,   ,       ,  ,      ,        :Smile: .             ,  IMHO   -    ?            ?   -       ,       .      MMANA.     ,            -  ,      .        ,    UR7CQ      ,    




> CCD


  ,     (    ) -  ,                   :Smile:

----------


## R7LC

> CCD:     .   ,   ,   ,       ,  ,      ,       .             ,  IMHO   -    ?            ?   -       ,       .      MMANA.     ,            -  ,      .        ,    UR7CQ      ,    
> 
> 
>   ,     (    ) -  ,


  ur7cq   .  , , , , - .    -  .     ,     .     .           44       -43         100 .     .      .     ,      - .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ur7cq   .  , , , , - .    -  .     ,     .     .          44       -43         100 .     .      .     ,      - .


    ,  ,     CCD     InvV 80/40.   ,    InvV     QSO  ,     ,        CCD,     ,         D   80/40   40   (  ).     ,     59+20   100.       ,      , W3DZZ,     VS1AA  ::::

----------

R7LC, UA4NE

----------


## ur7cq

> ur7cq   .


  .         CCD . 
    ,   ,    . 
  ,     .V,      ,   ,       MMANA,    ,      5  ,       80-  SSB.     100,         .  ANA " "    .     ,              ,         .
  D    ,    ,     ..         2  ,    .
   ,  - ,  .

----------

R7LC

----------


## UA0YAS

> ,     /.   ,      CCD        .V,   ,  ,     2 .  ,   ,        ,  .V.


,      12 ?

*  6 ():*

,     .         In Vee.         . ,    .   ,      .      -                .          .

----------


## ua3rmb

?

----------


## R7LC

:::: 


> ?


 5  + CCD.

----------


## ua3rmb

> 5  + CCD.


   ?  :::: 
UR5LAM,  ?  ?    ? 



> D   80/40   40


  ::::

----------


## ua3rmb

http://ur8lv.com/activity/1429688563
 ,  . -, .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UT4UBK

,      .      ,         qso

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

> -


      ,    :



 1-5       (   ),     ,      .         ()  ,    ,      ,   .        ,          ,      , ,        :Smile: .        IV    - ,  ,           ,       ,    :Smile: .              -              .        ,   ,    ,    .  -  ,    NVIS,       ,       ,         :Smile:

----------


## ua3rmb

,  !  :::: 
LAM, !

----------


## Filin-2000

.   CCD  80.      InvV,      .  80/40      14.
 ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> /


      1.6          ,      .       ,    W4ANL,        ,     ,  ,           ,          :Smile:

----------

R7LC

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  ,    1000 ,       20     !


    ,  NVIS

----------


## Filin-2000

.   5.5.  2  .    15.      ,      .     .    -   CCD   .  .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> -  ,


!      .   ,      .

----------


## UA6ASQ

> -,


,      ,      .

----------

Filin-2000, RA1AFS,

----------


## vadim_d

> .   ,


    :      ,       CCD           .       :Smile: 




> 5.5.  2  .    15


  IV     ?   ,             -       .




> -   CCD


       CCD?

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## ur7cq

> ,             -       .


      ,    , ,  -    ,      ?

----------


## RA1AFS

,    40- ,  .      .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     ,              .       "",        .    MMANA -


  :Smile: .        CCD   -      .  ,    "":    -  ,   .   ,    ,        ""  (    ),         .          ,          ,   !!!        ??? (     ? :Smile: )    ,     "" ,  .   CCD     ,          . ,    ,  "" ,       -   .      "-",     ,      :Smile: . ,   ,       - ,      .       ""    -    ,    :Smile: 




> 


  -     ( ),         ,      .      ,       :Smile: 

*  5 ():*




> 3030


            ,         ,      ,

----------

vadim_d

----------


## 3

*vadim_d*,    :Smile:

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## Filin-2000

> IV     ?


 ,     14. =1



> ,             -       .


  300 ,     .



> CCD?


   ,             ,   D .
 ,          2  .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## Filin-2000

,  80    .
  ,           )          ))

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## 3

*vadim_d*,   Excel ,     ,       MMANA     :Smile:  
(   ,   ,     ,      MMANA)

----------

Filin-2000, UR5VFT

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 - ,         ( ),      .  MMANA     ,      ,       MiniNEC,    NEC2 (    4NEC2)    




> ,   ""


          -   ,     ,   .     ,  -     -   :       ,     ,   ,   .        -  .    -         ,  ,    :Smile: .      ,  NEC2      




> 1000,


 NVIS,    . ,       ,      ,  IV   ,  CCD               .      :Smile: 




> Excel ,     ,       MMANA


 -   ,         (     ) ,    (   )  :Smile:

----------


## 3

*vadim_d*,    Excel,   :Smile: 
*ur7cq*,     ~    ,  .

----------


## Filin-2000

> Filin-2000 59+15,  CCD      5     2.   1000,  ,     59 (    100).


, .      "".   ,     .     .
        40  ,  1000 ,       CCD   .




> MMANA     ,      ,       MiniNEC,    NEC2 (    4NEC2)


         )         CCD.

----------


## Filin-2000

> -         ,  ,


   ,    .         .          9- .  .     15    ,           ,   ,  , 2  .   . 
       -      .             ,     )
..  2     :Cool:

----------

Alter Ego

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*, 


> ,  NEC2


 "",   ,   ,   ,   ,  " ",   .   ,    ,    -,    ( , , , ,   ..) :(.
:  ,  (), .   ..      (   ),  , ,    ,   , ,    ..

----------


## UR5ZQV

*ur7cq*,    ,  "" ,     " /" ( ,  3     ,        1- ,  ,  ,   ).      " ",   "" , 7...8 ,  "      ", "", "    "  , "  " ...., "    ".        ( ),      ,   . ,   .  ,     , ...,     " ",       ,      ,      . ,       ,   ,       ,           (    ,  ,  ).

----------

R7LC, ur7cq

----------


## ur7cq

> ur7cq,


      ,   .  ,   .   ,  ,    ,     .
     .   ,  .
    ,    .   ,   ,         ,     ,     -  .    ,    , ,   . 
       " " ?     ,  "   ",  ""      ,   ,       " ",     .
 -   ,    " "  " ".   .        .
    ,   ,   ,    " ".  !

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 -      ?    -  ,   ,     ,   ,        :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


   ,       :Smile: .    ,         .      -   ,    ,     ,          :Smile:

----------


## ur7cq

> ,


      ,  ,  .       .        , - , , ,      , ,    ,     ,  1     20,    3620,   , -   .  
           1    20 ?

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,   ,       .


   ?   ,       . ..   .     ,    .
  - )




> , - , , ,     , ,    ,     ,  1     20,    3620,   , -   .


  ,    ...

----------


## Alter Ego

> ( ),      ,   . ,  .  ,     , ...,     " ",


        .     .
 -     ,    . ..          ,  -        .  CCD  ,      " "   .
       ,   .   ,     .   ,          ,     .

----------

Filin-2000

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Alter Ego

> ,


?      .   ,   .))

----------


## ua3rmb

> 


  -  .

----------


## Alter Ego

> Quasi-Distributed Capacitively Loaded Dipole


  ,  .  ,     .     .      -.))

----------


## RA9SVY

-    .   CCD ?  ,   .

----------


## ur7cq

-    ,     CCD   80        20. ? 





> -  .


    ?  
     ,  -   ,  ,     ,    ,    ,      LW   .   .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ur7cq

> 30%.


 ,    D      ,        .V ?     30%?   5 .    . ,     ,      .    ,  .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## Alter Ego

> ,


,  . ,  .  . ( )   . (,    ).




> ,


,  . ,  .    . (,    ).



> 


               .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Filin-2000*, 


> __ ,     CCD,      ,


   ,   ()    ,  "    ...",   ...,     .   (   )     , " .."  :Smile: .

*  16 ():*

*UT4UBK*, 


> .      ,


1. ,      , ,     ,      , , ,   . .   ,    ,  ,        :(.
2. (     )      ,     .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ua3rmb

> ?


,     - CCD-, -   .

----------


## ur7cq

> ,     - CCD-, -   .


    ,        .
 D-     CCD .

----------

UR5VFT,

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .    ,     ,    ,     .


    !
  - ,    ,  ,  ,  ,   .      ,      .
    .       .
  .    .  14,15 ,  ,   10,29 ,  .   1 .
*Ga=2* *dBi*     .      .



          20 .
*Ga=3,6* *dBi*     .



,        , ,  .  ?
 - ,    !
,           .      ,   D   .

     18      9 .      500 .  * Ga=3,07* *dBi**,* *Z=1077 +* *j**1592*    .               ,    .



    50      *Ga=2,84* *dBi**,  Z=236,4 +* *j**53,9 * 



 25   *Ga=2,68* *dBi** . Z=105.10-j530.50*



 ,  ?              .     ,  R  .        .            .     .  . ,      (   ) ,   . 

   ,           50 .  4.02-j0.92 , 0.65-j0.37   1.78-j0.91  
, ,       D.

  .
      ,   .             ,  ,       ,    . 

   - .    R  R.       .          ,     .     .
 ,       47 .   *221 .*
   220    .




 ,     .      .

 .
       .   .    IV      2 dBi . ,    .         .   ,     .

,    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,   ()    ,  "    ...",   ...,     .   (   )     , " .."


 ?      ,        ,          ,   .
 ?




> 1. ,      , ,     ,      , , ,   . .   ,    ,  ,        :(.
> 2. (     )     ,     .


     ,      ,    ,   .
      ?        .       ?      ?  :::: 




> !


   3 .    ,     .     -      .     . -    .       .  .
  -         )    ,    ,        .
  ,   .              ))        -    )

*  8 ():*




> ,


        5,     3-2,   1.5  ?

----------

UR5VFT

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UA0UV



----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,   .     ,   .


        ?   ""?

*Filin-2000*
    :   !.             .        .       .   ,   . 
       - ,  - ,    ,       .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*3*,      " -"   ,  .     "   " (   )   . ,  "  " :(.    ,  .  -- ,  :(.

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


          NEC2,   4NEC2  ,            .         NEC2,   ,   MMANA   " "    :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?   ""?


    , ,      . 
    ,         .

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*,     (      ),  ,  "",   ,     ,   ,     ,    "" ,       ,  - . .

*  13 ():*

*UR5LAM*,       ( ,    ,    " ").  "  "      8 (       ) 100500 ,   . .   ,           (    ).

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


  MiniNEC ,          ,      .  NEC2     ,            (   ),   .        -

----------


## 3

> 


     " "    :Rolling Eyes:           ,    :Super:     MMANA   ,       :Very Happy:   :!:

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ur7cq

> - CCD-, -   .


   CCD   EH ?       .
         ,  ,       1      ""          ,     .
  -,   CCD  ,  ,     .            ? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7zGuIWhGco

----------

Filin-2000, R7LC, RA1AFS, UR5VFT,

----------


## vadim_d

> 2,


   NEC2    ,          :Smile: .     ,      




> ,   10


  ,     ?  :Smile: 




> CCD   EH ?      .


  ,          ,    .  CCD    ,   ,             (  ).      .    ,     ,           ,    MMANA EH     ,      N1GX c              .    ,   - ,   ,         NEC2,   :Smile:

----------


## UR5VFT

- http://dspview.com/viewtopic.php?f=1...02dc67d3fb3340

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ua3rmb

> " "


       -   R.,  .,  ,     .         .  :::: 



> 


.   -  .

----------


## Alter Ego

> -  .


     .  .   ,  ,    .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ra6foo

> ?


 ,    NEC. ,      ,  CCD  




> 


,    . 
  .
  ( ,  50)

----------


## Filin-2000

(
      2  .

            (
      2  . 



> ,         ,        .       ,     ,


         )       -   ,     )




> ?


  ?




> ,      ,  CCD


     ,      .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

Filin-2000, UA4NE, UR5VFT

----------


## ua3rmb

> 


    ?     ,    .



> .  .   ,  ,    .


    ?     .



> ,    .   ( ,  50)


 .     .




> ?


.     .

----------

WT2J

----------


## Alter Ego

> ?     .


.  .       "   ".    .

----------


## Filin-2000

> .


         .

----------


## ua3rmb

> , *****.
> .


,   .




> ,    ,


  .

----------


## UA4NE

> ...         ..       .


MMANA      ,      CCD.       ,   MMANA    .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## vadim_d

*K2PAL*, , "  "  :Smile:

----------

WT2J

----------


## ra6foo

> 2 ,   2     0.5  .


 3.5    20  2  (  ,     14   5  0,5 )
 2      10  

*  5 ():*

*K2PAL*,           
     "  "  ,  ,   
,  AnteneX   .

----------


## UA4NE

K2PAL, .   .      -))

,               .

----

  .   CCD  ( 200 )       -        .   ,              ,      .         .        .

----------

UR5VFT, WT2J

----------


## WT2J

> 3.5    20  2  (  ,     14   5  0,5 )
>  2    
> 
> *K2PAL*,           
>      "  "  ,  ,   
> ,  AnteneX   .


,     ,  .   ,     ,    ,   , ,   .       . -   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


     ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,    ?


       ""          .  ,  .     ,     ?

       (   ?).  .    ,            .  ,             .     -    !

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,          (, )     (-).       IV  20,      ,            ,       




> 


        Antennex   ,      :




> -


   ,        :Smile: 

*  7 ():*




> (   ,    99%     )


 https://okdxf.eu/0bj48a3/modeling.html   amod114,        amod138,

----------


## 3

> ,


    (   )   :    ,     .     ,   .
      .



> 


    ,         "0"    ,        :Rolling Eyes: 
(     ~,   ~2           )
.  ,          :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 3  20


      ,      MiniNEC,     , NEC2    




> "0"


    :       (   ),        .  ?  :Smile: 




> 


     Antennex (       :Smile: )        EDN (edn.com),  Vadim Demidov

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

#192   20     MMANA.       7 ,     LC       . 
 LC  -      ,    1,       .    ,  ( ,   )   "",     ( ur7cq   )

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## UR5ZQV

*vadim_d*,  ,       ,   ""  " "?   "" "  "    "     ,    "  "    .  "",    3,  ,        .  ,       ,    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    ?


,    ,     ,    :Smile:

----------


## ur7cq

> 7 ,     LC       .
>  LC  -     ,    1,       .    ,  ( ,  )


 ,      12   ,  ,     ,         .V ?    80.  ,      .
   , , ,       ,    ,    - , ,        .  ,   ,   ,   .
   CCD       .V .
1.   (   1.5   3.5  3.8 ).
2.       . (      ).
3.   /,       .
4.   . (   80   (500   )     +40    ).    ,   5 .
   ,          . 
 .V   160-80,   CCD   .
       .
    ,     ,        ,   ,  ,      ,      ,   ,     ,  .

----------

UR4MJK, UR5LAM,

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ?


   !
  CCD     ,   . 

 ,      L         C     .    



           ,       .

.   ,        ,     .

   ,     ,           .          .     ,      ,       .



> LC  -     ,    1,       .    ,  ( ,  )   "",


  .     ,        . ,    ,   ! 

    ,         .         ,        -      .

----------


## 3

*ra3qdp*,              :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:

----------


## ur7cq

8 .      .

----------


## 240

> ra3qdp,


 ...   " "     .
  ,      ?. ,       ra3qdp   ,       ,          ? ,  ,        ,    ( )  . ,    ,            ()?
    ,   .    10 ,       ...

----------


## 240

,  .     ?.
  c,    .       ,  ?
 ,         UA4NE    ,          (      !)  .

----------


## vadim_d

,          ,         ?    .      NEC2,  -       ,    ,

----------


## ialexs

,   ,      ,              ?

----------


## ur7cq

> D  InvVee   .


          ,  66   40 ,       ?     20,  10  ?      ,  -        .
     ,  c CCD    ,     inv.V

----------


## vadim_d

> ,    -  ""


,        1-2    ,      :Smile: 

*  5 ():*




> ,  66   40 ,       ?


     ,      ,   ,     :Smile: .            ,      (    , ),            




> inv.V


     ,    1.5    .      /       :Smile: 

    NEC2,     ,

----------


## ur7cq

> , CCD:  ,       .   ,   ,   -  (   ).               .     (    " " ).


       ,      CCD  .    ,    ,       ..  
     CCD   ,     ,  ,     . 
 ,      ,    ,    .   
        ,    , ,  .
     CCD ,   ,  ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## rx6anj

> CCD


:     80           ,  ?   8-10.   ,   . ,   ,      . .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ur7cq

> ur7cq,  ,     ,     ,  ,


,   ,     .    ?     ,    .   ,         CCD ? 
    , ,      ,    .  ,       .
   ? 
     ""? 
 ,        , ,  .  ?

----------



----------


## UR5ZQV

*Mayor*, "",        (   ).  ,   ""  ,    .   "  " -.

----------


## ra6foo

>

----------


## ra6foo

*ur7cq*,   ,           .
         .                      .                            ,        . ,           ,   .

----------

RA1WU,

----------


## ra6foo

> ?    ?      ?


     .  ,


         ,
 -,  ""     .
ps. 





> .


,  -  ...,

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     ?


. 
   ,           .
       . 
          .
   ,            
       ,  ,      .
: "   ,     "
    .




> ,    ,


 , ,    "  "

----------


## ur7cq

> ur7cq,   ,           .
>          .


         ,           ,  , ,  ,    Club Log,        DX , ,  ZL8X,   ,  QSO   RA6FOO -  QSO, .    UR7CQ,             ,     .         .     ,    ,              . 





> .


   ?   ?      CCD        1L ?     ?      EH . .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ra6foo

> CCD        1L ?   ?


,   ""  .     1      
   ,      (  ).      ,   , 
p.s.
          ,        ?

----------


## ra6foo

> 4.  ,  ""  ,     ,


    ()   .    W4DU,    UA6LGO     .         ("")           ("  ")

----------


## ra6foo

> ,     ,  .


    .
,       .

----------


## ur7cq

> ,   ?


 ,     ,   ,    .

*  5 ():*




> ,       .


   ,   ,  .     .
  ,      ,    200       .  ,    .    


",   ""  ."
  , ,     .

----------


## ur7cq

> , ""






> 60...90   .


       ?     ?

    40 ,      200 .    20     ,   ,   .
   - ,      ,  ,   .      .    , ,   ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


,      : ,    , , ,      -  ,     "  "?  :Smile:       -

----------


## Mayor

"         (     )."


       .. , "".  :Razz:

----------


## vadim_d

> EH ?


    ,       2%      ,     , MMANA    ,           :Smile: 



> ,    -


      -   ""      ,  ,     ,    ,       . "  "  :Smile:

----------


## Filin-2000

, . .          ""     ?

----------


## Filin-2000

-  ?   .   " ".
  .  .  .
      2+2,  .




> ,    -    .


     , -   . 
3 ,       ?
   ?    ?  ?
      .
       2- .
, , .       CCD.      . 

,   3   .        .

----------

Filin-2000, UT4UCM

----------


## Filin-2000

> ""   -        "",   ,      ,      LC    .       CCD


  .     .   0.5,   25.  . , ..    .
....    ,     .

    , .

,     1  2     ?(200 )
     ,         3 .




> LC


   .  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


   zip,   " "  zip

----------


## vadim_d

> ,


         .            ( )        -  




> .


  ?   nanoVNA (   ),   ,  , ,      -  .     CCD    , 




> 1  2     ?(200 )


       ?    ,

----------


## vadim_d

> -


    : ,          ,    ,          ,  ,   ,   -   ,     :Smile: .        ,    (NEC2)     ,        (80- )   ,    -   ,      "   -   ".    -        "  ",        :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 ,      ?      30%     ,            :Smile:          ,      ,      ,        




> ,  "   " ,


 ,    ,      - ,     ,     :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,    ,  ,    :Smile:

----------


## ur7cq

> ,      ?


             .   ,     ?        ,    . 
     ? 





> 30%


  ,   ,   ,    ,          ?   
-,      ,  .  ,     .  
.  






> ,    ,      - ,     ,


  ,   ,                ?   ,       ,    ,,       160 ?      ,      ,  .        160   ,  .   -   ,   2L,   . 
 ,  , . .      ,   . 
  .

*  15 ():*











> ,  CCD    9...12   IV.


   ,     ,     ,  .     ,  , ,  .    . 
     .      .
     ?





> ,            ,    ,          .


,   ,              ,         ,     .     ,   ,  .     .      ,  .      .     ""  ,   ,        ,      ,          .    ,   .     160,   -  .  -  ,   ? 





> ,   ( )          .


   ,  ,   ,    ?   . 
    ,          . 
    ?  ,         . 
 ,    .   ?        - - ,  ""   ,     ..    .
,  ,     ,  "  ",    . 
     .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

*vadim_d*,    ,      .  -

----------


## vadim_d

**,  ,        ,      -    ,   ?  :Smile:

----------

UR4UBQ

----------

,  :Razz:

----------


## ra6foo

> ,      .


....       .
        .
----------------------------------------------------------------
,      " ,    "?

----------

R2ANG

----------


## ra6foo

,   

 10   100 (  10 ) 
 W1c -  , 
  : w110 ... 20 ... 30 ... 40, 
   w1c-10 ... -20 ... -30 ...-40
 8   1     .
 98    . 
?   200 ,  198  (?).

----------


## ur7cq

> 7    "".
> ,       - 10 ,  ""  "".


   "",  ,   ""?        ,      "".    ,     ,  -,  80,  ,   .V,      .
  10 ,       7,   ,  -  .
,    ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> 10   100


,      ,         MMANA   .   (  -  )       ,       ,    ,             -  ,     ,     - ,    .  NEC2            ,     :         :Smile:

----------


## Filin-2000

> (,   -   -  UR0GT


  .
 UR0GT     ,  (

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ur7cq

> ur7cq, ,  ?


  , "" ,     ,  -   ,      ,   ,  ,      , ,      . !  .   .      . 
        ?   D . 
95%              ,     .    ,  ,     .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## UT4UCM

> 2       .


  ?*
vadim_d*,   CCD Inverted Vee  NEC-2    #488 - .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


,         ,  ,  -     ur7cq,   ,     :Smile:

----------


## Filin-2000

.      ?

----------

UA4NE

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  ,     ,  0.005/13?     100%,  ?

----------

@"-  , ?
- ..."()
NEC-2        CCD    -   .   
 
  -  CCD

----------


## Alter Ego

.     ,    .
       .       .    ,           ""  .

----------

ur7cq

----------


## vadim_d

, "...   NEC2  "  :Smile: .

----------


## vadim_d

> CCD,         ?


     ,        NEC2,   MMANA     .      NEC2   ,  4NEC2     ,         ,      -     ,      ,     out    ,    ,   - ,    . ,  NEC2 for MMANA , -   ,   4NEC2 -

----------


## vadim_d

> =2 1.1


     ,

----------


## ra6foo

> -   -  .
>  ,   ,       1 ,      ,


  1  -    1,5   350

----------


## UA4NE

> 1


 , 1   .    ,   .  13,7  (R=4,2 , =0),   20,7 .  1,5 (4200 ) = 1 .



       - ,      .        .

UPD



        0,75 - 0,8  (     ). ,  -       .

----------


## UA4NE

0,8 .      .   , .  .

  ,            ,    .   .

UPD.  13,7 .  21,7  ( 1 ).   23 . R=3250 , =0.  1,5 (3250 ) = 940 .     ,  .



        (32,5 )      220 . -       ,     .    1      .

----------


## ra6foo

?

----------


## ra6foo

> (32,5 )      220 .


    ,     "    .... "
    .

  , ,     .
     .
    . 
  R3MO      .
  ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,     .


   " ".     .

----------


## Alter Ego

() .    .))
  .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


 ,    ,      -- ("  -   Q")  :Smile:

----------


## vadim_d

> ? -  ,


  2005 ,     , -   ,    -.     RLC  ( RC/RL,   X/R)            1 ,         -   




> 


      -         (   )     CCD,     .           :Smile:

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

,  .     ,    .

----------


## UA4NE

,         .         ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> ?


   ,       0.8  ,      ,     :Smile:

----------


## RA1AFS

,   ...
  100    :Smile:

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  .     ,    .


.       .

----------


## UA4NE

.

 -      (   )      (  MMANA  )      0,5  2 .

   MMANA    DP30MHz.maa   30    0,05   ,  31 .     MMANA ,      .   ,  .            =0.         R   30 .

      (  ),  :



 -      .
  -      (  ).
  -     1,5     MMANA.
          .

      .             .        (    ,   ).            (  R  ,   ).          ,  -    KR  -   KL.  -   K = KR/KL     . ,       ,          0,8 .    -          .

          ,         0,5  1 . ,       ,    . 

    :          . ,     , .

----------


## UA4NE

.              E  H      .    H,   E  .       .     ( )      .     . 170.

----------


## ra6foo

> . 170


  ,   70   "       "?
_"                : ...._   :Smile: 
 ,    "", ""   ,   .




> E  H      .


    "". 
         ,    ?

p.s. 
,          ""

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

> !


,    -)) 

,   " ",      ,          .     .  ",     ..."

----------

UA4NE

----------


## ra6foo

> .......
> 
>   UA4NE


   .       ,
   ,          .
p.s.
,

----------


## vadim_d

> " "


     -  ,   - .        :Smile: 




> ,    ,


       ,    ,       :Smile: .        ,   "    "     :Smile:

----------


## ra6foo

,
    -
  ,
  !

----------

